# suggestions for a new snake



## dark FrOsT (Sep 23, 2006)

i thinking of getting another snake i want one that is more aggresive then a ball python, i want one that is active or just seen (like curled around a branch) i want one that like to climb, but does get to long (no bigger then a green tree python). i was thinking about either a emerald or green tree python, but im not really sure so any suggestion would be nice.

thanks in advance

dark FrOsT


----------



## Kudos (Dec 22, 2005)

wild caught anaconda!! not really... I would suggest a carpet python we have one of those at work and it is amazing!


----------



## CrocKeeper (Dec 26, 2003)

If you want to be able to handle the snake you might look to species other than emeralds or green trees.....the suggestion of carpet python is a good one.....sawu's, macklott's, ringed pythoons...there are a ton to choose from.....literally.....so it depends on what you are looking for as far as handleability, size, etc..


----------



## dark FrOsT (Sep 23, 2006)

handleablity isnt such a big deal cause i have to other snakes that i can heandle im looking of all most what you could call a show case snake, thats the only why i can think to describe it. im looking for a snake when you see it all you can say wow thats amazing, either coiled on a perch or being active during the day

thanks for all the help so far


----------



## Snake_Eyes (Jun 14, 2006)

Amazon Tree Boa.


----------



## Z♠NGT♥KER (Dec 27, 2005)

how much are you looking to spend?????


----------



## dark FrOsT (Sep 23, 2006)

well i know at my i can get a green tree python for 699 so the most would have to be in that range but cheaper is always nice. im kinda like the amazon tree boa ... how large do they get


----------



## CrocKeeper (Dec 26, 2003)

I would get the green tree python...many more people actually captively produce the chondros than do the emeralds..........


----------



## Red Eyes (Nov 25, 2003)

How far are you from Mississauga? There is a reptile show  there Sun!!


----------



## dark FrOsT (Sep 23, 2006)

i live 25mins away from the niagara falls, its about a 2 -3 hr drive i think, how often are these expos in that area, cause i would love to go to one.

and are reptiles alot cheaper at expos, do you like the green tree python more then the banana phase amazon boa?


----------



## Red Eyes (Nov 25, 2003)

dark FrOsT said:


> i live 25mins away from the niagara falls, its about a 2 -3 hr drive i think, how often are these expos in that area, cause i would love to go to one.


I think this is the last for this year there but here's next years schedule.


----------



## dark FrOsT (Sep 23, 2006)

awesome i think ill go to the one next feb that way i can save so cash and make a sweet enclosure for which ever snake i finally decide on


----------



## Red Eyes (Nov 25, 2003)

If you look at the list of vendors you can make arrangements for them to bring the reptile of your choice to the expo which I think saves stress on you (get to see the reptile firsthand, talk to the vendor in person, etc) and on the reptile (being shipped from here to there can't be too much fun). 
Also I think that the show in Sept might be the best (the hatchlings have had time to feed and grow)
but on the other hand the vendors do sell off their "holdbacks" at the June show (to make room for the new hatchlings).


----------



## Snake_Eyes (Jun 14, 2006)

dark FrOsT said:


> well i know at my i can get a green tree python for 699 so the most would have to be in that range but cheaper is always nice. im kinda like the amazon tree boa ... how large do they get


4'-5' on average.


----------



## dark FrOsT (Sep 23, 2006)

the is excellent info thanks so much ... snakes eyes do u have one, a amazon tree boa


----------



## Snake_Eyes (Jun 14, 2006)

Yes, mine is about 18"-20" long. Mine is a "garden phase" looks identical to this one.


----------



## Z♠NGT♥KER (Dec 27, 2005)

dark FrOsT said:


> well i know at my i can get a green tree python for 699 so the most would have to be in that range but cheaper is always nice. im kinda like the amazon tree boa ... how large do they get


699 seems a lil high.......i pick up my GTP up fpr 330......i would go to the show.....


----------



## Z♠NGT♥KER (Dec 27, 2005)

Z♠NGT♥KER said:


> well i know at my i can get a green tree python for 699 so the most would have to be in that range but cheaper is always nice. im kinda like the amazon tree boa ... how large do they get


699 seems a lil high.......i pick up my GTP up fpr 330......i would go to the show.....
[/quote]
look on kingsnake canada

http://market.kingsnake.ca/


----------



## Red Eyes (Nov 25, 2003)

dark FrOsT said:


> i live 25mins away from the niagara falls, its about a 2 -3 hr drive i think, how often are these expos in that area, cause i would love to go to one.
> 
> and are reptiles alot cheaper at expos, do you like the green tree python more then the banana phase amazon boa?


Here's something that might interest you here and this is their pricelist . Good Luck!


----------



## dark FrOsT (Sep 23, 2006)

thanks so much for all your help so far. both web sites were really interesting i sent niagara reptiles a message regarding prices for a GTP and a amazon tree boa

snake eyes i really like your snake, if i get one i want it to be the banana phase:










hoping there not an unreal price like 1000's of dollars


----------



## Snake_Eyes (Jun 14, 2006)

Thanks, I don't blame you the banana phase ATB are gorgeous. Most colored amazons I see for sale are usually in the $150-$250 range. Garden's like what I have can be bought for around $50. Keep in mind that if you find a baby that is labeled patternless doesn't necessarily mean it'll grow up that way.

For example: http://www.boakingdom.com/pattern.html


----------



## dark FrOsT (Sep 23, 2006)

good call i might go for a juv just so i have a better chance of having a patternless snake. i cant wait to get a new snake







thanks for all your advice so far

dark FrOsT


----------



## Kudos (Dec 22, 2005)

get a rainbow boa


----------



## CrocKeeper (Dec 26, 2003)

I do not recomend the Epicrates boas until someone has a great deal of snake experience under their belt.....although they are absolutely beautiful snakes, especially the "Lamar phase" brazilians (the one pictured is a brazilian), they are nervous, strong, agile snakes that have a savage bite.


----------



## dark FrOsT (Sep 23, 2006)

that definally is a beautiful snake i love how its markings are a circle shaped.


----------



## Kudos (Dec 22, 2005)

I'm glad your here croc! I was thinking about getting one myself but not anymore. I'm not sure where you are located dark Frost but we have a 5 foot carpet python for sale at the store i work at if you are anywhere around kansas.


----------



## dark FrOsT (Sep 23, 2006)

i live cross the boarder from buffalo, in canada in a town called fort erie


----------



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

CrocKeeper said:


> I do not recomend the Epicrates boas until someone has a great deal of snake experience under their belt.....although they are absolutely beautiful snakes, especially the "Lamar phase" brazilians (the one pictured is a brazilian), they are nervous, strong, agile snakes that have a savage bite.


Thoa I've only done limited research on them I've never heard this. News to me! Even the ones I've handled have been quite good. The baby I most recently handled was a bit jumpy but I think that was due to lack of contact... Otherwise all was good... I was even thinking about buying it! (Though the price tag is FAR too high.)


----------



## dark FrOsT (Sep 23, 2006)

ya i hate how everything is so expensive, i wish it was like back in the old days where every was a quarter


----------



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

dark FrOsT said:


> ya i hate how everything is so expensive, i wish it was like back in the old days where every was a quarter


And you only made $1/week?


----------



## dark FrOsT (Sep 23, 2006)

well maybe if we made your current saleries and everything else was like 25 cents


----------



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

dark FrOsT said:


> well maybe if we made your current saleries and everything else was like 25 cents


That would be fantastic.


----------

